# Is the GuraGear 22L+ worth the price?



## fsu_dan17 (Feb 19, 2012)

Does anyone own this bag? I am thinking about getting the 22L+ because all the reviews seem to be positive but I prefer to get some hands on feedback from somone that really uses it. Just want to be sure before I shell out $400 for a backpack style bag.


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm in the same boat seriously looking at the 22L or the 30L I wish gura gear would have a deal like they had before xmas again too


----------



## fsu_dan17 (Feb 19, 2012)

Yeah I thought about the 30L but I think the 22L+ will hold more than I will ever have (don't think I will ever buy anything larger than a 400mm) I also like the idea of the extra laptop pocket. I just worry about the durability. I am all about buying something that will last regardless of the price. You come out better in the long run by not having to replace it. I am also kicking myself for not jumping on the sale they ran back in November. I just didn't have 600 to throw around with christmas coming up. Stupid move on my part. I should have found a way


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 19, 2012)

fsu_dan17 said:


> Yeah I thought about the 30L but I think the 22L+ will hold more than I will ever have (don't think I will ever buy anything larger than a 400mm) I also like the idea of the extra laptop pocket. I just worry about the durability. I am all about buying something that will last regardless of the price. You come out better in the long run by not having to replace it. I am also kicking myself for not jumping on the sale they ran back in November. I just didn't have 600 to throw around with christmas coming up. Stupid move on my part. I should have found a way


I wish the 22L could fit a 600mm Lens  but I dont think it can. I would rather the 22L over the 30L if possible
I'll just keep using my lowepro for now and maybe they will bust out a deal again


----------



## Harley (Feb 20, 2012)

I was considering the 22L but found an unused Chobe 19-24L shoulder bag on eBay for $145! It has been great. The build quality is really incredible. And it holds more than it appears it has any right to. 

My bag stays expanded at 24L most of the time and I carry a 7D, 4 batteries, charger, all the cables, about a dozen filters, and 5 lenses including a 300mm f/2.8 L. It carries more than my Crumpler 8 Million Dollar Home, it's a lot lighter, and everything is accessible so no digging. I still have room for a laptop, notebooks, phone, keys, documents, pens, etc. 

Not to say that a shoulder bag and a backpack are comparable, but I would assume you can expect the same thoughtfulness and functionality from the Kiboko backpacks.


----------

